

Ask HN: Has anyone received a Wakemate yet? - thehodge

I couldn't sleep the other night and I remembered that I'd pre-ordered it about a year ago... Has anyone got one yet from HN and what are your thoughts?
======
thomas11
They aren't even produced yet: <http://blog.wakemate.com/>

And I'll only believe that they are shipped and work roughly as advertised
when I read reports from people who got one, if ever. The WakeMate team has
done a terrible job at estimation and at communication.

~~~
thehodge
I thought they had sent out the first batch to the first first pre orders in
october?

------
shykes
I received my test unit several weeks ago. There are still a few rough edges,
but they work as advertised. It's fascinating to see raw data on the way you
sleep.

~~~
zackattack
So you wake up feeling great every morning?

------
mmelin
Pre-ordered when first announcement was posted here on HN in Nov '09. Was
really surprised to see a print ad for Wakemate in the latest issue of Wired,
where it seemed as if they were shipping normally. Still no sign of mine, but
I really don't have any expectations anymore after a full year of broken
promises.

------
kule
It's possibly not as good but this looks like a not-so-advanced version of the
same thing:

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sleep-cycle-alarm-
clock/id320...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sleep-cycle-alarm-
clock/id320606217?mt=8)

------
gnemeth
The only people who have received WakeMates thus far are our beta testers and
investors. We will be getting units off the factory line this week. Please
check the blog for details.

------
cfinke
I ordered one for my wife's birthday in January... last year. It's a good
thing I had a backup gift ready.

------
wrcampbell
I also pre-ordered one last December...still waiting.

